# Show coat, yes or no??



## Whispering Silver (Jul 6, 2009)

admittedly i wasnt a great lover of it from the first few images but it looks really good on you!! the bottom button is only slightly smaller, i probably wouldnt have noticed if you didnt mention it. i like it though it looks fine. the jacket as a whole does look slightly daed but its not too bad. it depends what other people think, get as many opinions as possible then you can be more sure about the result!


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I agree, just looking at it on the hanger, it doesn't look so good. But once I put it on, I really like it. I do have another coat I got last summer thats just an all navy one like everyone elses, but I hate having the same thing as everyone. I like to be a little bit different. haha

thanks!


----------



## Whispering Silver (Jul 6, 2009)

it looks to be of good quality so if you like it wear it! only a small ammount of marks come from what you look like anyway, the main part is your riding! if its a showing class though i would go for the blue jacket.

i know what you mean about being diffrent  i normally end up in blue johds, pink chaps and black boots when i go to the yard - you cant get much more diffrent that that  but its only the yard so i dont care


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

haha yeahh thanks!!

I will probably wear that one then but always just take both to the shows just in case. I normally show in jumpers but I just got a super calm OTTB that I want to start showing in Hunters next month. =)) Hopefully he is ready to atleast walk, trot by then!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I like it, especially on you!  its very different than anyone elses at a show, maybe try it in one show and see what happens before you return to the boring navy blue.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

no problem!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I REALLY like the houndstooth patteren on it, and it looks absalutly STUNNING on you!


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. It's beautiful! Way not too outdated!


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome!! I was super worried that it would be outdated because you NEVER see anyone wear coats like this. Everyone else's are either plain or have tiny pin stripes in them. This makes me really happy though. =)))

But what about the buttons?? Are the buttons okay?? haha!


----------



## MegaBraden (Jun 27, 2009)

The buttons are fine, my cousin hands out at hunter shows, and its just a cool jacket.


----------

